# be careful in Toronto



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

story is armed [email protected]$$es holding up kijiji sellers in downtown Toronto

Be safe everyone!

CBC story


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, just to add on to the consistently horrible experience when it comes to selling your old cell phone on Kijiji. Have you ever tried selling your old phone on Kijiji? If you want the worst possible experience, give it a try.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Hmm, maybe I should cancel that meetup at the old city garbage dump.


----------



## juone95 (9 mo ago)

Oh jeez, that's a little scary  Fortunately, never ran into people like that thus far.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

More reasons to meet a police stations. I think any future planned meeting for buying or selling I'll do at the local police station.


----------



## rudderless (6 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> More reasons to meet a police stations. I think any future planned meeting for buying or selling I'll do at the local police station.


Cops probably wouldn’t do shit about it anyway


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

rudderless said:


> Cops probably wouldn’t do shit about it anyway


Well it would be one ballsy criminal to stick someone up at a cop shop.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

guitarman2 said:


> More reasons to meet a police stations. I think any future planned meeting for buying or selling I'll do at the local police station.


Or at a donut shop. Same difference.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Rollin Hand said:


> Or at a donut shop. Same difference.


I don't mean to fat shame but I'd rather a fit cop that doesn't spend too much time at a donut shop come to my aid.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

We got same racket in Montreal, guys acting either as buyers or sellers of expensive items.


----------



## info_please73 (Jan 15, 2020)

I like the idea of meeting up in a police station parking lot lol


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Good idea, let's convert the cop-shops into flea markets.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Good to know, to be honest the only time I sold used phone one Kijiji, the guy made a mistake and gave me more than I was asking for so I can't complain.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Try and get a picture of their carpets before meeting. 😂


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It seems to me that crooks have more options now than ever.

If I can't do the deal from home (my driveway most often, and there's a cop shop 200' down the street) I'll use Tim Hortons parking lots. There are TMs fucking near everywhere now. Well known, well lit, well ploughed, good sight lines, and always someone about including sometimes cops. Plus if you need to grab a bite or have a leak, it's convenient. My truck has a generator if I need to access power, and a convenient tailgate on which to lay a case.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

guitarman2 said:


> I don't mean to fat shame but I'd rather a fit cop that doesn't spend too much time at a donut shop come to my aid.


That’s not fat shaming at all, simply good logic. Same way I don’t want my cook at a nice restaurant in date night with the Mrs. to be a skinny little fellow.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

rudderless said:


> Cops probably wouldn’t do shit about it anyway


But you’d be nice and close to go fill out a report.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> Good idea, let's convert the cop-shops into flea markets.
> View attachment 429828


In Waterloo Region they have setup special "Buy & Sell Exchange Zones" at a few police stations. So this isn't really a weird idea at all. 






Buy and Sell Exchange Zones







www.wrps.on.ca


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

It's ridiculous that this is even a thing!

How did we get to a point where responding to a classified ad might just be a call out to murder?

Can't say I have ever had the thought cross my mind that I should be concerned. If that day comes, surely I hope it does not, there too will die my last hope for humanity


----------



## danreid2727 (5 mo ago)

I had a creep pay for my PS3 & games with $240 in fake $20 bills ! cops never got him & took the money....live & learn.
in parkdale..toronto


----------

